# RealHelix Server , Encoder! Hilfe



## Choosy (27. September 2003)

Hallo 

Nun bin ich hier fast am Verzweifeln , ich habe den Helix Server Konfiguriert dazu einmal den (Wm Encoder 9) und einmal den (Real Producer 9) Runtergeladen , meine einstellungen beim Helix Server sind unter Windows Media Encoding 

MountPoint:/wmtencoder/ 

Source Description: Source1 

Host:**** 

Port:8080 

Streamname:GigaTronix

So nachdem habe ich den Wm Encoder 9 Gestartet , ein File ausgesucht und Encoden lassen , man kommt auch drauf von außen (ich zumindest) ABER , dieser Encoder überträgt nix zum Helix Server sondern anscheinend Direkt zum Media Server im Netz das soll er aber nicht ! was muß ich denn dort Einstellen genau um das er es auf den Helix Server überträgt 

dann habe ich noch den Encoder Real Producer 9 Probiert , File reingeladen Server einstellungen gemacht wie Folgt : 

Destination name: Leer 

Stream Name: GigaTronix 

Broadcast Methode: Push,Account-Based Login(Helix Server) 

!Broadcast Methode Settings! 

Server Adresse: meine Netz Ip 

Path(Optional):Leer 

Port:80 (standart) 

Username: **** 
Passwort:******** 

ADVANCED OPTIONS 

Listen Adress: Meine Netz Ip 

der rest unter der Option ist Standart noch! 

So, dann habe ich noch ein File Erstellt im Producer 9 namens Live.rm dieses hat er auch dort abgespeichert wo ich es hingetan habe ,und dann natürlich noch das Server File erstellt , dann klicke ich auf Encode dann , Encoded er es , beim rm file steht (Write) und beim Server file steht (Broadcast) so wie es sich auch gehört  , ok er hat auch Übertragen jedoch kann ich nicht connecten auf den Helix weiß nicht wiso aber vieleicht wisst ihr es ?
 ich lasse nämlich über die soundkarte mitschneiden und lege mit winamp die titel ein!


Und meine Letzte Frage ist , man muss ja dann über den Helix Server Connecten wenn ich das richtig Verstanden habe oder ? ja und über welches Protocoll muss ich Connecten ? einmal brauche ich für RealPlayer (das ist rtps?) und einmal über Media Player (das ist mms?) stimmen die Protokolle ?

ich konnte übrigens bisher nicht auf den Helix Connecten auch wenn ich Encoded habe , bisher über Real Producer (garnicht) , über Media Encoder 9 (nur Direkt auf den Encoder) aber nie auf den Helix! 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir Helfen wäre euch sehr dankbar! über Direkte hilfe per icq wäre ich auch sehr dankbar!


----------

